# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Nieuwe methode om te stoppen met roken

## Smoke Agent

Hey iedereen,

Ik ben yves, 21 jaar. Mn grootmoeder is overleden aan kanker door te roken. Mn vader rookt ondertussen ook nog. Ik heb hierom een nieuwe methode ontwikkeld om te stoppen met roken. 

Ik ben student toegepaste informatica, en ik heb gebruik gemaakt van mijn kennis om http://www.smokeagent.be op te starten. 
Smoke Agent is een nieuwe methode die je dagelijks begeleid om te helpen stoppen. Informatie betreft mijn nieuwe methode vindt je op mn site.

Bedankt

Reacties zijn altijd welkom.

----------


## Nora

Wat is Smoke Agent precies? Hoe begeleid deze je bij het stoppen met roken?

Groetjes, Nora

----------

